# New Addition - Jaeger Alarm Clock



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I finally bought this today having walked away from it twice on consecutive Saturdays. I was kind of hoping it was still there, and it was. I bought it from one of my trusty local guys, this one is more into clocks and only has a few, usually cheap-ish, vintage watches. Anyway, let me introduce you...




























They did a number of these very small, high-quality alarms (for the better sort of traveller, don't yer know?) This wouldn't look amiss on a bedside table aboard a Nile cruiser or in a posh hotel. They were often signed Jaeger for the European market and LeCoultre for the US market. This one dates from the '60s. The dial is pure Memovox, of course. To give an idea of the size:










The back features sliding doors. The movement and alarm operate from a single mainspring, with dedicated setting crowns. Nice touch, the regulator has a sliding dust-cover. The alarm is set by giving the winding key a tiny turn, and switched off by pressing the alarm button on top. It has an 8-day movement that presumably allows for a few seconds alarm activity each day. It has a quiet, rather soothing tick and a sharp, though not harsh, alarm. And a 2-year guarantee from a trusted place. All for less than any I've seen on the Internet. A few little marks on the gilt casing and obviously on the bottom of the clock, but nothing unreasonable for its age. Very clean really. Let's hope it's another AVO vintage bargain!


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Really stylish clock, love it.

Can just imagine a classy gent pulling that out of his case in a posh Swiss hotel.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

PilotWatchLover said:


> Really stylish clock, love it.
> 
> Can just imagine a classy gent pulling that out of his case in a posh Swiss hotel.


In which case I'd better book a flight to Geneva! :lol:

Now, if you really want to splash out this Christmas, try this: 

140896737045


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice indeed - - I look at 8 day'ers with a nice desk one in mind, one day - - - - :sadwalk:

I *WILL* find one, but since it will have to be just one, it has to be the right one! :yes:


----------

